# Hydor Pro 600 Filter issue?



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Today I rinsed and assembled my recently purchased Hydor Pro 600 canister filter to make sure everything operates properly before I set up my 55 gallon tank as a cichlid aquarium. The result was an expanding puddle under the filter body??? I did not cut the hoses to size for this test run for easy return if needed.
I rinsed out the filter body, motorhead, all 5 media trays. the coarse black sponge, and the included bio rings.
I did not use the included white filter floss for this test run with the filter but rather set the filter up as follows: the bottom tray has the coarse black sponge covered by one of those white/pink floss pads, the next tray has fine filter floss with a 100 micron pad then I added media bags of used BioHome sintered glass media, the next tray has my own Marine Pure 1 1/2 inch sintered ceramic balls, the next tray has only the bio media provided with the filter and the final tray has more of the bio media that came with the filter topped with a 100 micron filter sheet then the tray lid.
The priming went great with the filter filling up quickly and when I plugged the filter in the flow was great then I noticed the growing puddle of water under the filter body so I shut it off. I have emailed Hydor for advice and will return the filter via Amazon if required. Any other members have experience with Hydor filters? I cannot see how I did anything wrong - oh well. :fish10:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Based on my time with canisters, I can say the #1 cause of leaks is improperly seated gaskets/O-rings, and loose compression fittings on the hoses. Check all of these and report back.


----------



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Gizmo for your rapid response. I was quite surprised when this leak happened because I have heard nothing but great comments about this particular canister. I cannot say for certain if the leak came from an improperly seated motorhead or the actual filter case was leaking. I am going to re-test the filter using a tub in a sink to see if it user error or there is actually a leak in the filter body. I have had some experience with Cascade canister filters which are similar in design so I know how to connect the hoses and valves but the actual locking mechanism on the Hydor motorhead is quite different. I will re-test and report back thanks again. :fish10:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

On a completely unrelated note, where in ME are you from? I was born in Camden, most of my dad's family is from Rockland and we have an aunt in Eliot.


----------



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry I am not originally from Maine I am a transplanted New Yorker but have been here for over 20 years in the greater Portland area.


----------



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Last night before going to bed I set up the Hydor Pro 600 with a large bin in my basement sink. Priming was a bit tough due to the angle of the hoses but I did manage to get the filter up and running fine with great output flow no leaks at all this time. The Motorhead seems to have seated the correct way this time. I had the filter also sitting in a large bin so I could tell if there was even a drop leaking and nothing. I now think it was not fit together correctly by me for the prior test run but I will run the test a couple of more times especially on the actual aquarium just to make sure and hopefully it was my error and I will not have to return this fine filter.:fish10:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you check out post and pics from"Buerkletuscon"( Brian )you'll see he keeps EVERYTHING in "waterproof" bins.Quite a good idea!
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f13/hello-minnesota-76561.html
Check out his set up!


----------



## hydrashocker (Apr 1, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to state how my Hydor 600 is set up. Bottom is only the coarse black pre-filter, next I put in ceramic rings, one more ceramic rings, then bio balls with sponge inserts, then both white polish pads and a Fluval carbon bag on top. Then I put the top on then the motor.

When I first called them they were just bringing them into the states, I asked them how long to go between cleanings on my 120 gallon and they said they were running tests at maximum inch fish capacity and cleaning at 30 day intervals and they were holding up, water changes at 30 days. I've pulled mine about every 60 days, water changes between 1 week to 3 weeks 50%, but it works great as my tank isn't at capasity. My only complaint was I've broken a clasp with the valve on it that goes onto the male end of the head. I whish they were more like Eheim quick disconnects but it isn't that bad. Also I don't rum my wave bar, I've found better flow and surface disruption leaving it off and just using the 90 degree instead. I put a wash rag rolled up between the tank top and the return U to raise it up just a bit.


----------

